# Mitutoyo calipers on offer



## graduate_owner (17 Mar 2016)

Hi to all metal manglers on the forum.
As per title, Mitutoyo Absolute150mm digital calipers are currently on offer with MSC for £57 plus VAT and carriage. These are normally close to £100 plus VAT I believe. I have some Axminster ones at about £17 each but some of you guys might want higher quality.

K


----------

